# thanks to pete hogan from hogans castings



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

So it goes like this

i messaged pete abd asked for a quote on so milbro squar bands as i just recently got the 1940,s milbroo for vut sadly it came with the original bands that where perished. .. Anyways lets get to the point as i said i asked pete for a price and he kindly offered to just sebd me some abd asked for my addy so i sent him a thankyou and my addy... And to day i received a nice pacage through the post box and i cracked it ipen and there they where a milbro square bands with brass pins so i banded my milbro up with the squred elastic and what can i say therly are by far the best quality made bands i have come acroos, very well made very good draw and very accurate so a very big thankyou to pete hogan and i can now say christmas came early for me. ... Thanks so much for the bands and i recomend that you all have a go at purchasing a set as i say the best quality you could get i will be dealing and purchasing off pete again maybe next time it will be one of his famouse casted sling made form brass,alliminum, steel, wood come on guy put those pens on ypur paper and write to santa and put a hogans casting product on your list words can not describe how sell made hiz products are. ..

Thanks again pete

slingshotvibe


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

What you guys think about hogans casting


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have three of Pete's frames and all are excellent, The PPII has to be one of my all time favorite slingshots. Pete is also one of the best guys you could ever have the pleasure of knowing...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Vibe,
you couldn't ask for a classier guy. Helpful, generous,makes a heck of a product and just an all around top man. I have nothing but admiration for the guy. Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind comments
Pete


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

No problem pete you deserve it


----------

